# Swedish: på förekommen anledning?



## tvåspråkigtweetalig

Is "på förekommen anledning" a typically nordic expression? 
I was trying to say the same thing in Dutch, but could not come up with a good translation. Then I realised I could not find a decent english translation either. Any suggestions? (hehe, you're welcome to give them both in english if you don't know dutch  Btw, post suggestions in any other language as well if you like)


----------



## AutumnOwl

"På förekommen anledning" - "For particular reasons", "Owing to certain circumstances" or more simply perhaps "Because of". Yes, "på förekommen anledning" exists in Swedish, but it's really what I would call "byråkratspråk", quite oldfashioned and only used in dry bureaucratic texts, not in everyday language.


----------



## tvåspråkigtweetalig

Thanks for the translations, but...


AutumnOwl said:


> Yes, "på förekommen anledning" exists in Swedish, but it's really what I would call "byråkratspråk", quite oldfashioned and only used in dry bureaucratic texts, not in everyday language.


There I totally disagree!
If "på förekommen anledning" is too formal/oldfashioned... then please provide me with alternative phrases in swedish as well!

The need for the expression certainly has not disappeared, as exemplified by the following phrase:
på förekommen anledning skulle jag nu även vilja se alternativ till "på förekommen anledning" på svenska


----------



## pigg

Ursäkta men vad betyder uttrycket egentligen? Betyder det "på ovanstående anledning" eller?
Tack för hjälpen!


----------



## AutumnOwl

tvåspråkigtweetalig said:


> på förekommen anledning skulle jag nu även vilja se alternativ till "på förekommen anledning" på svenska


"Därför skulle jag vilja se alternativ till "på förekommen anledning" på svenska"

Det här kan vara tänkvärd läsning: http://lista.se/listor/basta-knepen-for-att-undvika-byrakratsprak-741


----------



## AutumnOwl

pigg said:


> Ursäkta men vad betyder uttrycket egentligen? Betyder det "på ovanstående anledning" eller?
> Tack för hjälpen!


"På förekommen anledning" är en fast fras i svenskan, man kan istället skriva t ex "med anledning av", "därför att", "eftersom" beroende på i vilket sammanhang frasen förekommer. Många använder "på förekommen anledning" för att det verkar mer seriöst (eller som jag tycker, uppstyltat) än att försöka uttrycka sig enklare/vardagligare.


----------



## tvåspråkigtweetalig

AutumnOwl said:


> "På förekommen anledning" är en fast fras i svenskan, man kan istället skriva t ex "med anledning av", "därför att", "eftersom" beroende på i vilket sammanhang frasen förekommer. Många använder "på förekommen anledning" för att det verkar mer seriöst (eller som jag tycker, uppstyltat) än att försöka uttrycka sig enklare/vardagligare.


 
Nej, "med anledning av", "därför att" och "eftersom" kan inte alla gånger ersätta "på förekommen anledning", för de alternativen kräver att du skriver mer.
Med "på förekommen anledning" så visar du att det finns en orsak till en viss åtgärd (t.ex. en påminnelse), men man behöver inte gå in i detalj på vad denna orsak är - ofta är den självklar! Jämför följande exempel, där alternativ nummer 1 kan ge ett aggressivt intryck då det skriver litet väl mycket på näsan, medan "på förekommen anledning" gör hälsningarna betydligt mildare:

1) "Eftersom det händer att folk inte städar efter sig, måste vi påminna om att alla ska städa efter sig"
2) "På förekommen anledning måste vi påminna om att alla ska städa efter sig"

1) "Med tanke på att så många missförstår mig, vill jag bara slå fast att ..."
2) "På förekommen anledning vill jag bara slå fast att ..."

Så i min mening är "på förekommen anledning" en alldeles utmärkt fras om man vill tala om att man inte vidtar en åtgärd för ingenting, utan det har hänt någonting som föranlett åtgärden, men man vill inte slösa ord på att beskriva detta någonting, antingen för att det är självklart och det kan tolkas aggressivt att skriva samma sak två gånger, eller för att det kanske är känsliga saker. Jämför också hur mycket plats man sparar!
Men jag håller helt med om att det kan finnas situationer där man inte bör använda "på förekommen anledning", t.ex. om orsaken till åtgärden inte är självklar för alla. Om t.ex. en bostadsrättsförening skulle skriva "På förekommen anledning kommer vi att installera kodlås." kan man ju undra om styrelsen bara är irriterad på att obehöriga kommer in i trapphusen eller om det har hänt något allvarligare. Ibland är det bra att vara fåordig, ibland får man inte vara det. Ja, som ni ser så är jag i stort behov av uttryck som reducerar snarare än ökar antalet ord


----------



## Lars H

Några alternativa uttryck:

"Av lätt insedda skäl", "av skäl som alla känner till", "av uppenbara skäl" eller mjukare "som alla förstår". 
Men jag kan nog själv tänka mig att använda "på förekommen anledning", dock inte i alla situationer.

Ibland kan det vara mer effektivt att använda flera ord, för att överbrygga distans, komma närmare målgruppen och därmed verkligen nå fram med budskapet. T ex i kommunikationen lärare/elever, föräldrar/barn, närmaste chefen/medarbetaren. Här kan "på förekommen anledning" låta högdraget


----------



## tvåspråkigtweetalig

Tack, Lars, för mer tillfredsställande alternativ.
För att återgå till översättningar kanske man då kan skriva "For obvious reasons"?

*Fast när jag tänker efter så har vi nu med både de engelska och svenska förslagen tappat bort aspekten att incidenter har förekommit...*
Det är ju det som "på förekommen anledning" betyder: man vill inte bara undvika en hypotetisk risk, utan det har verkligen hänt saker som gör att någonting måste ändras. Frasen ger extra stöd.

Så egentligen är då det enda godtagbara alternativet att skriva rakt ut vad som hänt: "Eftersom vi har haft problem med ... så måste nu ..."

Inte anade jag att det fanns ett sånt motstånd mot detta uttryck. Kanske inte konstigt ifall det verkligen saknas på andra språk, då...


----------



## Lars H

Uttrycket är helt OK att använda, det är inte utdött. I ditt exempel ovan med bostadsrättsföreningen fungerar det bra, eller i sammanhang som "På förekommen anledning utökar polisen nu bevakningen av...".

Men det är alltid till följd av något negativt. Att t ex säga "på förekommen anledning bjuder jag på födelsedagstårta i eftermiddag" skulle vara ironiskt


----------



## tvåspråkigtweetalig

ja, det var ju också en variant  (trött på arbetskamraternas gnäll tidigare år kanske)


----------

